# Panorama Maker4® Proبرنامج رائع لعمل بانوراما من الصور



## +†+SeMSeM+†+ (3 أبريل 2007)

*+ بسم رب الارباب يسوع المسيح +

ArcSoft Panorama Maker4 Pro












برنامج غايه فى الروعة يقوم بتجميع الصور للاماكن بدرجه دوران 360 درجه ... بمعنى ابسط ( لو فى صور مأخوذه لمكان معين فان عدسة الكاميرا العادية لن تستطيع ات تجمع ابعاد المكان كلها فبيتم تقسيم التصوير لاكثر من جزء ) هنا وظيفه البرنامج تجميعهم فى مشهد واحد او صورة واحده بدقه عاليه جدا ... يعنى برنامج مهم جداً ... اتمنى نستفاد منه

الصورة الاولى للصور قبل التجميع (تم تصوير مكان على عدة صور)






الصورة النهائيه بعد التجميع (تم دمج الصور ليصبح المشهد متكامل)






Like magic, ArcSoft Panorama Maker® 4 turns any series of overlapping photos into a gorgeous panoramic image in just seconds. The program does most of the work for you by automatically selecting an entire group of pictures with one click, automatically organizing the photos into the proper order, then seamlessly stitching the photos into a panoramic masterpiece that you can print, share or post to the web. Create horizontal, vertical and 360° panorama pictures all within this one amazing program

DowNloaD | HerE​**

+​*


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: Panorama Maker4® Proبرنامج رائع لعمل بانوراما من الصور*

يااااااااااااااااااه برنامج روعه وحلو اووي
شكراا الك الرب معك ويباركك​


----------



## hatem367 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: Panorama Maker4® Proبرنامج رائع لعمل بانوراما من الصور*

الف شكر مان


----------



## *sara* (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: Panorama Maker4® Proبرنامج رائع لعمل بانوراما من الصور*

very nice 

thank u very mcuh


----------



## alnemr3000 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: Panorama Maker4® Proبرنامج رائع لعمل بانور*

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Panorama Maker4® Proبرنامج رائع لعمل بانوراما من الصور*

ممتاز فعلاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

